# How to refresh / restart app without turn off mobile?



## momtaz

Hello guys,,

some applications on iphone often freeze and the whole screen turn to be white background, and stay like that, even open other apps and come back the next day,, is till while screen, until I turn off and on the device then be able to use the app,
is there any other technical or tricks to solve this issue without turning off and on the device, 
Best regards,


----------



## TerryNet

Double click the Home button to bring up the open Apps. Swipe up on the ones that you want to close. I think that removes them from memory, but I am not sure. Anyhow, that sometimes works for me to get a reluctant App to work again.


----------

